
GNU GCC 10 to Implement MMX Intrinsics with SSE - jrepinc
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-patches/2019-02/msg00061.html
======
rurban
I don't get it. Why emulating MMX with slower SSE ops (due to needed
translations) when the CPU can run it natively? The internal CPU microops do
it much better than the assembler code.

I don't see the benefit at all. Maybe because the kernel doesn't need to safe
the MMX refs at context switches anymore. But that's kernel-only, and gcc is
mostly for userland.

